# MM RMB OM percents



## Collins (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey im new to Raw feeding. Shawtzy is a 6 month old active female. Ive been told 80% meat, 10%bone, 10%organ with 5% of that liver. 

I'm new on the forums and have been reading some posts and have seen that a lot of people are feeding almost equal amounts of RMB and MM. 

I was just wondering if that's ideal given the percentages i've been given.

Meals changes daily with chicken backs as a staple, switching out for turkey necks and moving to duck soon.

Beef hearts/checks and soon ground beef as MM

Offal and liver as OM 

also green tripe occasionally. 

any tips/suggestions on the amounts would be awesome. she eats 1.5lbs-2lbs a day.

thanks


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I give more bone than 10%. More like 40% 
IMO a 1# chicken leg 1/4 with the back attached is the perfect portion with balance for a 70- 80# GSD. 
The back will have some organ meat, but if not then a bit of organ added.
I like to feed the balance of OM,MM, RMB at each meal to stay consistent in digestion. 
I know others who will give more bone one meal, then ground another, but I feel there may be issues with constipation or runny poop if the dog has to digest differently all the time.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The 10% bone is ACTUAL bone - not RMBs.

I don't have time to take all the meat off the RMBs my dogs get to get an actual weight so I go with the following:

50% Boneless Meat
45% Raw Meaty Bones (edible bones WITH meat - like a chicken leg quarter)
5% Organ meat


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So, Lauri, if you are giving a leg 1/4 as the 45% then adding 50% meat wouldn't that be way too large a portion for a meal? I count the bones in the leg 1/4 as about 40% and the meat in that 1/4 as about 50%(talking about a 1# 1/4) the OM is minimal so not a biggie as far as adding to the total amount.
A turkey neck seems to be more bone than meat and the tom necks can weigh a pound...so I never feed a whole tom neck as I want more meat in the meal.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

The 80/10/5/5 model is correct. It's also known as Prey Model Raw (PMR). I don't really follow it anymore though when it comes to bone content. I just monitor poop for that part.


----------



## Collins (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone, that helps a lot. I will be Feeding her AM 10-14oz chicken back and turkey necks 2-3 times a week. Pm 10-12oz MM, with organs mixed in every few days as well as cooked eggs a twice a week. Changing up protein types every few months.

Thanks again.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

onyx'girl said:


> A turkey neck seems to be more bone than meat and the tom necks can weigh a pound...so I never feed a whole tom neck as I want more meat in the meal.


I would, but I would increase the MM the next day.

It's all about balance of time.

A couple weeks ago I kept forgetting to defrost RMBs so the dog had only Muscle MEat for their food for 3 days in a row.

Didn't bother them at all.

As far as how much ACTUAL bone is in each item - it all depends on the items themselves. I can get leg quaters that are over a pound each and I can get leg quarters than are around 6-8 ounces each.


----------

